# Bundeskriminalamt warnt vor gefälschten BKA-Mails



## Newsfeed (24 Mai 2009)

Der Inhalt der gefälschten E-Mails mit dem Betreff "Bundeskriminalamt" besage, dass gegen den Empfänger angeblich eine Strafanzeige wegen illegalen Herunterladens von Filmen, Software und MP3-Musikdateien erstellt wurde.

Weiterlesen...


----------

